# Yellow Valve Water Heater Problem!



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope someone can shed some light on this please!

Temperature outside has been below zero for some days but yesterday I heard the pump struggling and when I looked under the seats next to my water heater water was coming out of the feeder pipes and the yellow valve was depressed. (that is:- I was a little depressed but the valve was de-pressed)

The fresh water tank is +6 Celsius. The same thing happened last winter but the water did not leak out. 

I've thought of unconnecting the pipe connectors and checking to see that they are firmly fitted together!

Thank you for any experience and suggestions in advance!

Gereshom


----------

